# Home mad cleaner with bleach.



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

With this heat I'm using bleach cleaner like crazy. Who has a formula for a bleach cleaner that works well, not soapy and rinses easy. I can quit buying the clorox stuff.

thanx


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I disinfect my countertops(toilet, sinks, etc.) with a solution of 16 parts water to 1 part clorox. Spay it on. Wipe it up. It's supposed to be the concentration that a day care provider would spray on baby "mouthy" toys. I don't know how to make a cleaner though. Usually I just use dish soap and a rag, and if I feel it needs it, a squirt of the clorox solution afterwards. I also put an ounce or so in the dishpan when washing dishes if anyone in the house is sick.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I keep a dishsoap bottle of bleach-water on the sink next to the soap. I use it for everything - Cleaning cutting boards, canning jars and extra disinfectant of anything around the house.

I also use Palmolive dish soap - the original. The bottle tells you right on it NOT to mix with bleach! So I do......and BOY does it disinfect! It multiplies the chlorine effect. That combination will take fish smell right out of any dish, pan or cutting board. I'm not recommending it, it's just what I do and I swear by it. I'm not afraid of it. 

I use about a quart of water to maybe 3-4 tbsp bleach. Just my personal preference.


----------

